# Is a quick connect system required?



## DannyO (Jun 4, 2008)

I see that I need to buy the inks, but can't I just hook them up to my printer the way they are? Or do I need a quick connect (or whatever) system for it to work?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You can for some printers get sublimation ink in cartridges. Check out Sawgrass Systems' website - Sawgrass Technologies - Home. The reason why most people don't go with the cartridges is the cost per a print is much higher (almost twice the cost). But it can be done. Good luck with your research.

Mark


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Unsure what you're referring to by "quick connect" system, but you do need a whole system for a bulk ink delivery, as ink in the bag doesn't do you any good without the system. 
Here's how the bulk system works for my C88 using Artainium inks. 

There's tubing that needs to be ran for the ink, as the ink bags are bigger than cartridges and won't fit inside the printer. It's nice to have some protection for the bags, my system came with a housing of sorts. Finally, we live in a modern age, where ink cartridges have their own chips that talk to the printer, lets em know how much ink they have and so on. Bulk systems have to have something to emulate this chip as well. 


Now, they do also sell dyesub ink in cartridge form, in which case you do not need a system at all, you just pop the cartridges in, install the printer profile, and go. When I was pricing, it seemed better costwise to go with the bulk system. I also struck a really decent deal for my bulk system from Coastal when I was at one the shows (think it might've been ASD/AMD), I think I paid about $675 for the bulk system, all the bags of ink, a new C88, pack of sublimation paper (also required in case you weren't aware), and I also got a free bag of ink (which somehow got punctured internally during transit, but Sawgrass replaced for me).


----------



## DannyO (Jun 4, 2008)

So what's the cheapest prices out there right now for a bulk system with chromablast? (since I want to print to cotton)
Would it be cheaper to buy the bags and system individually or all at once?


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Most places offer combo deals for starting the system. In essence, the ink does you no good without the system, and the system does you no good without the ink. 

I know Coastal deals with ChromaBlast. If you go to ChromaBlast bulk ink system they list it at $700, however if you go to ChromaBlast Starter Kit deal and choose you want Bulk Ink, your price comes out to $685. I do not see any real difference between the two, other than a savings of $15. There's a 5% off coupon from the Vendor Exclusives forum here to save a bit more. Unsure what your pricing came out to be, but expect to pay around $650. 

I suggest also reading some of the ChromaBlast threads here. I haven't heard too much about it, but since my company was built to provide a wide product range, we went with Artainium. There may be other cost effective solutions out there as well. I hear inkjet transfers have come a long way since I last used them. I believe Coastal shipped me some free samples of JPSS and something else (JetDark with Opaque or something). I sadly haven't used them, as I found them filed away after I bought a GT541 

Here's one thread about ChromaBlast in particular:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t5249.html
You can search the forums to find more details. Make sure to see what problems may arise, maintenance may need to be done, etc. I spend a lot of time researching before I make my purchases, and in the end, I haven't had a problem or surprise with quality yet! This forum helped me greatly in making my purchase of the GT541, it was after I found all the reviews and such that I decided to become a member and help contribute.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Also, I see they're offering a free bag if you buy a set of ink bags. This is probably similar to the deal I had when I went to the tradeshow. Sawgrass was basically running the special, as all the suppliers were offering it. Coastal had the best price out of around six vendors I visited and I had dealt with em before so they were my pick. If you contact whoever you decide to go through, I'm sure they'd toss the free bag in with your purchase. 

The biggest complaint you'll hear about Sawgrass is they've got and maintain a stranglehold on the sublimation market by way of patent. I never see any competing prices between the different companies, so I imagine Sawgrass calls most the shots on the pricing. Utilizing coupons and such though can help lower the cost.


----------



## DannyO (Jun 4, 2008)

I keep noticing that the 4 inks I need are 100 each (400), and the quick connect system is 129 (529) and the printer is 80 (609), so why do I keep seeing the packages of all that together for 700 or more? even if it includes a pack of paper for 75(684) its still a better deal to buy separately. I can order all separately and pay the same shipping as the package right? So why the up-cost for a package? anyone? I just don't get it


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Probably just pricing errors from the sites. I agree it is quite stupid, just like the $700 vs $685 thing I found. I'm unsure where you're seeing the printer for $80, I know Newegg is selling one for $75, but then you have to pay over $15 shipping. Coastal is charging $99.95 for the printer on their front page, unsure what it was from combo's, but probably was $80 addition as part of the combo. 

Since Coastal has the 5% deal and free shipping, and with a phone call they'll probably toss in that bag of ink, $650 shipped is still probably the best deal you're going to find. Keep searching though, I always like to know where the deals are, and you may even be able to find someone willing to price beat it by 5-10% more!


----------



## DannyO (Jun 4, 2008)

I found the c120 and c88 for 69.99 and 79.99 respectively in office max, best buy, home depot, etc. Just check your local store for them. they usually sell them at the epson website price.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Danny, There is no "cheap" set up for what you want to do,, the printing method you want is expensive no 2 ways about it,, you buy cheap this and that you are just going down a path that you eventually find out it may work for a short time and then you begin to have problems and soon you find that you have invested a bunch of money in the wrong equipment set up. Since conde systems deals with this day in and day out I would contact them ,they are one of the sponsers here and experts in the field ,they will set you up the correct way with smooth results,, now I am not affilated with them but I have worked with them and are a great company to work with.

I hope this helps.


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

DannyO said:


> I see that I need to buy the inks, but can't I just hook them up to my printer the way they are? Or do I need a quick connect (or whatever) system for it to work?


Quick connect is the name of the bulk ink apparatus for Sublijet Inks. E-Z Flow is the name of the apparatus for the ArTainium UV+ inks.

There are Sawgrass specials (they make both inks) until July 25 for both.

Sublijet is a bit more expensive than ArTainium. Neither is exactly cheap, although many do not seem to realize that the substrates are actually the most expensive component of sublimation.

Prices are the same between dealers, with the exception of little specials. You may or may not want to do a bit of additional investigation, beyond price.

A good supplier that not only has technical knowledge but a bit of experience could be useful.

Granted, not everyone is older than dirt like me (I made my first sublimation print in 1981) but it is amazing how few people on the supply side of the fence have ever spent one day in the real world, selling a sublimated product.

In any event, good luck!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

jack sorry ,,, I forgot about you, it will not happen again


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

plan b said:


> jack sorry ,,, I forgot about you, it will not happen again


Greetings & Salutations Roger,

No apologies necessary. It's my fault really.

I just don't have the ability to spend as much time here as I would like and, to paraphrase an old adage, "unseen is untold".

Put another way, I can "walk the walk" but often have trouble finding the time to "talk the talk" 

Have a great day!


----------



## DannyO (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Roger! Conde systems has an EZ flow set-up with inks and 100 sheets of paper for $621 which is the best i've seen yet so thanks for the tip! But can ArTainium inks print to cotton? or just poly?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Danny, you might want to take a look at this link before you do anything, I think it will inspire you.
http://dyesubinks.com/index.php?pageto=synopsis.htm


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Artainium ink is sub ink and can be only used on poly, I have issues with their black ink and prefer the sawgrass black.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Note to self: Make sure my site has a title when launching


----------



## sister1 (Jun 16, 2008)

I started with sublimation last fall, and have been pretty successful with it, just using an Epson C88+ (will definitely be going to a bigger printer soon). I am using refillable cartridges; they are easy to reset and refill, and after the nightmare I went through using a bulk ink system on a DTG printer, I will NEVER again use any system that requires tubing. I strongly suggest the refillable cartridges and purchasing the ink in any of several sizes as required by your production volume.


----------

